# ARGHHHHH! Please be Quiet!!!!



## Kimmy629 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a female cockatiel who is about 8 years old. She is VERY loud and will peep, scream, or make a funny low chirping noise, CONSTANTLY! This goes on from morning until night when I cover her up! I've tried cutting down on her "daylight" hours, but still, almost 10 hours of noise is too much!

I think the low chirping noise is hormonal as she seems to stick her rear up in the air when she does this. She used to lay eggs, but hasn't for well over a year now.

I don't know what to do to quiet her as I've tried everything!

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey has been loud lately. I am chalking it up to spring and me being off work so he is getting a bit spoiled. 

How much out of cage time does she get? Does she have a variety of toys, including chewable, shreddable, and foraging? Hormones do sound like they are playing a big part with her noise, but there could be a bit of boredom in there too. We used to let Joey out for a while each day, and he was loud enough it was driving me to the point of considering (briefly) rehoming him. Once we started letting him be out all the time we are home and awake, he became a lot quieter.


----------



## Sarka (Feb 24, 2016)

My cockatiel Jack is much more vocal lately too. I leave music on all day, his cage door is always open when we are home but when I play "pan flute" music he seems to enjoy it and becomes very quiet and listens. May be worth a try?


----------



## Dressagebird (Feb 3, 2016)

My bird goes through this too. The first thing to ask yourself is 'has anything changed'? 
I didn't know why my cockatiel was getting upset and screaming. It turned out that because my air conditioner was broken I was using the ceiling fan. Even though it was a long way away from his cage it was very upsetting to him. As soon as I figured it out I felt so stupid. 
Even though my bird is used to putting on his harness, jumping in the car and walking around the busy markets on my shoulder doesn't mean some things won't upset him. 

Do you have any nest boxes or cuddly things or mirrors in the cage that would be making her nesty at the moment?


----------

